# What is a good score?



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wondering what is considered a good score for a NFAA 360, 300, Vegas 450/300 and a field tournament? this is for the BHFS adult male class

Thanks for the help.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*BHFS Scores*

Not Sure across the States, But most of the time a Good BHFS are not to far off the FS scores, Ga. an Indoor is 300 48-55 X's Field or Hunter Rounds is 535 to 540. Not to many Vegas Rounds shoot in our Costal Georgia area to give you a Good #. But ether way it's all Fun Hope this helps.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

bowcrazyinco said:


> Just wondering what is considered a good score for a NFAA 360, 300, Vegas 450/300 and a field tournament? this is for the BHFS adult male class
> 
> Thanks for the help.




```

```
every time you do better than your previous round...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> every time you do better than your previous round...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


He wants help from people who are good at the game!!!:embara:


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like I'm good in one and ok at another. my 300 scores are normally 300 40-50x's, or a 340-350 on a 360 round and last year was my first field shoot and I shot 512 with 22 series arrows. my 450 scores are 435-447....

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My best score was an autographed picture of LUCKY, but that doesn't have anything to do with shooting!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> My best score was an autographed picture of LUCKY, but that doesn't have anything to do with shooting!!!




For those of you scoring at home........and for those of you alone.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*It will come!*



bowcrazyinco said:


> Sounds like I'm good in one and ok at another. my 300 scores are normally 300 40-50x's, or a 340-350 on a 360 round and last year was my first field shoot and I shot 512 with 22 series arrows. my 450 scores are 435-447....
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


I remember when I wished I could break into the 500s, Sounds like you have a good start going on there and those 40-50x's sound good too!! Keep up the good work! Aim Hard and may all your arrows fly true.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> every time you do better than your previous round...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



Agreed. A good score is when you shot the best score you can possibly shoot. Doesn't matter what the score is. If it's the best you can do, then it's a good score. 

And like south-paaw says, my goal is always to shoot a personal best. If I can do that, then I've shot an excellent score as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My personal best will be when Tim Ewers is in 2nd and I'm on top of the podium..........:banana:


Tim is shooting in the low 550's in field and 58-60 "x"'s indoors. Thats with pins. Never met the guy. But that is a shooter.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> My best score was an autographed picture of LUCKY, but that doesn't have anything to do with shooting!!!



*PRICELESS.........

Sorry....It's one of those..."You had to be there"!!:wink:*

.


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

In Colorado you are going to have to shoot 300 w/58-60x's, 448+ vagas to win. You can go to the CSAA site and look at the scores from 09.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

subconsciously said:


> My personal best will be when Tim Ewers is in 2nd and I'm on top of the podium..........:banana:
> 
> 
> Tim is shooting in the lowTo mid 550's seen him shoot a 555 field 3 years ago!!!! 550's in field and 58-60 "x"'s indoors. Thats with pins. Never met the guy. But that is a shooter.


...


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*vegas 450*

The guys I shoot with usually shoot perfect and its all about the X's. I not making this up either. Shoot in wyoming and montana and some of these guys are serious. Nothing else to do in winter except shoot indoors. Billings montana has some serious indoor guys. I went their and felt like a minnow in a shark tank. It was good experience because they practice like they are at big shoots with the way the lines are setup. No breaks and busy on the line. Most places are a little more laid back but not superior archery. I get to go back and shoot next weekend. I'm new to freestyle and now I'm getting more experience with shooting the line and all the strange things that happen while shooting. I shoot well but keeping the distractions out of my head is what I learning this year if I learn anything. Hoyts shoot great but noisy. Mathews seem to have limb problems. Had 2 crack out next to me at shoot now. I shoot a connie. I know I'm gonna catch some flak but this is what I've seen so far. Catch you guys later.


----------

